# Processing some of the best spalted walnut I have seen?



## rob3232 (Oct 27, 2017)

Here are a couple pics of the blank that I cut tonight. I sealed it after the pic and hope it is not to full of shake?? It is 4 1/2" x 8".



 

 



 





 

Here is what I have left...

 


Thanks Rob

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 4


----------



## The100road (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow. Very cool stuff.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 27, 2017)

I don’t know what kind of fungus you’ve got going up there, but I never see walnut do anything like that around here... very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 27, 2017)

Utterly cool! Love your wood stash in the background!!! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks awesome! Is there a possibility it is butternut?


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 28, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Looks awesome! Is there a possibility it is butternut?



No Barry, This is definitely walnut. Although, we do occasionally have a butternut come through the mill mixed in the walnut. A couple of months ago I scored some nice 8/4 shorts.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow, really cool, typically walnut is resistant to rot/Spalting, seems like an anomaly to your area. Maybe our @Dr_Spalting can weigh in....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 29, 2017)

I have seen walnut spalt here in Michigan, kinda weird how a dark wood turns white when it spalts. But I have never seen it look as cool as that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 29, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Wow, really cool, typically walnut is resistant to rot/Spalting, seems like an anomaly to your area.



It could be a regional thing?? We do not see the ambrosia streaking in our maples around here but that is a bug that will probably find its way here. I think it is more likely that I just see way more walnut than the average woodworker. We process anywhere between 250-500 walnut logs per day through the mill depending on size. As far as I remember I have only seen two or three logs come through the mill that looked like this so I do consider it rare(ish) 

I hope Seri adds to the conversation also!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 29, 2017)

I've seen it in 'Persian walnut', but that is a first for me to see in 'Black walnut'. How is the soundness? Could you share density, or accurate size and weight measurements so we could do the math?


----------



## rob3232 (Oct 29, 2017)

I have sent a piece or two to Paul. If you would like I could send a piece to you also. Then you could do the math... as I suck at that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 29, 2017)

rob3232 said:


> I have sent a piece or two to Paul. If you would like I could send a piece to you also. Then you could do the math... as I suck at that.


Nope, if Paul is involved I think we can make it happen, but measurements on a second piece is always nice to raise the mean....

@phinds

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's a piece of black walnut with somewhat similar characteristics. The light colored areas are not sapwood, they are white rot spalting with black-line spalting around the edges of regions of white rot. There are several pieces like this shown on my site.

The white areas are not punky at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

